# 2. X-Server zum spielen?

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Hallo erstmal,

ich weiß ja nicht ob sie es wussten ... aber ich habe ein Problem   :Smile: 

Ich würde gerne meine ganzen cedega-Spiele auf einem 2. X-Server laufen lassen, alleine schon deshalb weil machmal ein Spiel abstürzt oder ich in TS2 was machen will, na, jedenfalls gibt es ne Menge Gründe dafür. Also habe ich mal mit 

```
X :1.0
```

 einen 2. X-Server laufen und wollten dann dort Point2Play Starten 

```
angler@angler ~ $ Point2Play --display :1.0

Xlib: connection to ":1.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/transgaming_point2play/Point2Play_gui.py", line 35, in ?

    raise Point2PlayError(_("Unable to load GTK2 Python bindings") + "(%s)" % str( sys.exc_info()[1] ) )

__main__.Point2PlayError: 'Unable to load GTK2 Python bindings(could not open display)'

```

 Wie man sieht klappt das so nicht. Hmm, im Prinzip wäre es mir auch lieber ich würde Point2Play normal auf meinem Standart X-Server laufen lassen, und wenn ich ein SPiel starte, dann wird das automatisch auf dem 2. X-Server gestartet. Kann ich das irgendwie machen?

Vorallem brauche ich für den 2. X-Server noch irgendwas? Weil  wenn ich F8 drücke um auf den 2. Server zu wechseln, dann habe ich dort ja nur einen grauen Hintergrund aber sonst nix, kein wm oder so?

naja, kurz und knapp wollte ich fragen ob mir jemand sagen kann was ich tun muss damit cedega die Spiele auf dem 2. Server laufen läßt.

----------

## dahane

probier mal xgame bzw. xgame-gtk aus.

----------

## zielscheibe

Nutze doch einfach das normale "startx" Script! In Verbindung mit einer entsprechend angepassten ".xinitrc" läuft damit das, von dir gewünschte, DE.

Mit 

```

startx -- :1

```

startet ein weiterer Xserver auf dem ersten Display. 

/tschö

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Also gut, das mit xgame ist nix, weil ich ein x86_64 System habe.

@zielscheibe:

Das klingt interessant, nur leider weiß ich nicht wie ich die Datei anpassen muss und vorallem was du damit meinst das ich den neuen Server auf dem gleichem Display laufen lasse? 

Wollte das auch deshalb machen, weil ich bei cedega & steam Probleme mit der Maus, bzw. der Maustaste habe, die "hängt" sehr oft, und da hatte ich die Hoffnung auf einem 2. X-Server auf dem nur ein einfacher wm und sonst nix läuft das ganze besser ist

----------

## toolmaker

 *Quote:*   

> Wie kann man "Fullscreen" Anwendungen/Spiele in KDE/X11 minimieren?

 

Diese Frage beantwortete ich vor kurzen bei linux-community.de

<cut>

du kannst das Spiel in einer neuen X11 Umgebung vom (kde)terminal aus staten,

und dann bequem mit [STRG]+[ALT]+[F7] / [STRG]+[ALT]+[F8] umschalten.

```
# xinit `which spielname` -- :1
```

spielname durch das zu startende Programm ersetzen.

z.B.: xinit `which tuxracer` -- :1

</cut>

Der Vorteil ist, dass man diesen Befehl leicht in den game server browser XQF einbauen kann.

----------

## zielscheibe

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> @zielscheibe:
> 
> Das klingt interessant, nur leider weiß ich nicht wie ich die Datei anpassen muss und vorallem was du damit meinst das ich den neuen Server auf dem gleichem Display laufen lasse? 
> 
> Wollte das auch deshalb machen, weil ich bei cedega & steam Probleme mit der Maus, bzw. der Maustaste habe, die "hängt" sehr oft, und da hatte ich die Hoffnung auf einem 2. X-Server auf dem nur ein einfacher wm und sonst nix läuft das ganze besser ist

 

Die Displaybezeichnung bezieht sich auf die Notation vom Xserver. 

Der "startx"-Befehl im o.g. Beispiel startet einen weiteren Xserver auf deinem System in der nächsten freien Konsole (üblicherweise vt8). Man kann z.B. auch den x-ten Server in einer speziellen Konsole (hier vt9) starten und ein eigene/spezielle (z.B. ohne die experimentellen composite extensions) "xorg.conf" verwenden.

```

startx -- -xf86config /pfad_zur_konfig_des_zweiten-Xservers vt9 :1

```

Eine ".xinitrc" legt man sich üblicherweise in seinem Homeverzeichnis an (als ausführbares script, hier mit Pfad zur Fluxbox-Echse)

```

#! /bin/bash

exec /usr/bin/fluxbox

```

----------

## dahane

Ich hab auch ein x86_64 System, aber mit dem x86 Keyword ließ sich xgame ohne Probleme installieren.

Ich muss nichts anpassen und sobald ich das Spiel beende, wird der zweite xserver auch beendet.

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Hallo

habe jetzt mal folgendes versucht

```
xinit `which spielname` -- :1
```

aber das Ergebnis war nur das ich einen 2. X-Server mit grauem Hintergrund und Fadenkreuz bekommen habe, mehr nicht.

```
..

AUDIT: Sun Sep 11 23:01:39 2005: 11009 X: client 1 rejected from local host

Xlib: connection to ":1.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

..

```

----------

## platinumviper

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> Ich würde gerne meine ganzen cedega-Spiele auf einem 2. X-Server laufen lassen,

 

Eine gute Anleitung gibt es hier: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/XDM_in_mehreren_Instanzen.

Ich hab' hier immer mindestens drei X-Server laufen, zweimal GDM mit unterschiedlichen Server-Layouts und ein Chooser.

Für Spiele ist ein eigener User empfehlenswert, dann kann Deinen Daten nichts passieren.

platinumviper

----------

## toolmaker

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> Hallo
> 
> habe jetzt mal folgendes versucht
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ich hoffe du hast den Platzhalter spielname durch dein programm ersetzt!

xinit `which spielname` -- :1

spielname durch das zu startende Programm ersetzen.

z.B.: 

xinit `which Point2Play` -- :1

oder

xinit `which xterm` -- :1

mfg

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

ja, natürlich habe ich 

```
xinit `which Point2Play` -- :1
```

 geschrieben, sorry, habe mich vertippt. Neine, so dumm bin ich ja auch nicht, also habe das soweit denke ich scho nrichtig gemacht.

----------

## schmutzfinger

Ich nehme einfach nen kleinen WM und habe dort im Menü meine Spiele stehen.

```

xinit /etc/X11/Sessions/fluxbox -- :1

```

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

leider klappt das auch nicht, bekomme nach deinem Befehl den gleichen Fehler 

```
AUDIT: Tue Sep 13 02:04:32 2005: 13697 X: client 1 rejected from local host

Xlib: connection to ":1.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

..

```

Kann es an meiner xorg.conf liegen?

```
# XFree86 4 configuration created by pyxf86config

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Default Layout"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   Option         "OffTime" "20"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/lib64/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

#        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

#        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/freefont"

#        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

#        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

#        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

#        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

#        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

        #FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/local"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "extmod"

        Load  "record"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "XkbModel" "logicdpa"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Mouse0"

        Driver          "mouse"

#        Option          "Protocol"              "evdev"

        Option          "Dev Name"              "Logitech"

        Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option          "Emulate3Buttons"       "false"

        Option          "CorePointer"

        Option          "Buttons"               "8"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "7 8"

#   Option      "BaudRate" "9600"

#   Option      "SampleRate" "150"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Highscreen"

   HorizSync    31.0 - 64.0

   VertRefresh  59.0-61.0

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   BusID       "1:0:0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   Option      "NvAgp" "2"

   Identifier  "Videocard0"

   Screen      0

   VendorName  "Nvidia"

        Option      "RenderAccel" "1"

   Option      "NoLogo" "1"

   Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "1"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Videocard0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth    24

      Modes    "1280x1024"

      #Modes    "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## toolmaker

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> leider klappt das auch nicht, bekomme nach deinem Befehl den gleichen Fehler 
> 
> [code]AUDIT: Tue Sep 13 02:04:32 2005: 13697 X: client 1 rejected from local host
> 
> Xlib: connection to ":1.0" refused by server
> ...

 

wahrscheinlich fehlt das authentication cookie für :1

poste mal die Ausgabe von

xauth list

ein cookie für :1 erstellst du mit

xauth add :1 . `mcookie`

mfg

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Hurra ... soweit geht das jetzt ...

hmm, aber eine Frage hätte ich dann doch noch. Und zwar kann ich in meiner xorg.conf (siehe oben) irgendwie angeben das er den 2. X-Server (also fluxbox) in einer anderen Auflösung startet?

----------

## toolmaker

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> kann ich in meiner xorg.conf (siehe oben) irgendwie angeben das er den 2. X-Server (also fluxbox) in einer anderen Auflösung startet?

 

füge diese Section "Screen" zusätzlich in deine xorg.conf ein.

z.b. für 1024x768 Ungetestet  :Exclamation: 

```
Section "Screen"

   Identifier "1024x768"

   Device     "Videocard0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth    16

      Modes    "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth    24

      Modes    "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

```
# xinit `which fluxbox` -- :1 -screen 1024x768 -depth 24
```

-screen 1024x768 gibt den oben genanten Identifier "1024x768" an

für eine weitere Auflösung füge eine weitere Section "Screen" ein.

mfg

----------

## mc-max

Hallo,

ich habe da eine weitere frage:

Kann man den 2. X-Server auf einen anderen Ausgang legen zB TV-out bei Nvidia-Karten? So dass auf dem 2. X ein Film läuft und auf 1. noch gearbeitet werden kann?

Gruß.

max

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

also gut, soweit geht alles, zumindest in der Theorie, in der Praxis habe ich mir folgendes Skript gebaut 

```
#! /bin/bash

cp -f /home/angler/.point2play/Steam/config /home/angler/.transgaming/

cd /home/angler/.point2play/Steam/c_drive/Program\ Files/Steam/

xinit `/usr/bin/cedega Steam.exe -applaunch 10` -- :1 -screen 800x600 -depth16
```

Das Ergebnis ist das Steam, bzw. CS auf meinem normalen xserver gestartet wird (und das auch mit fehler glx.wad, aber egal) nicht wie gewünscht auf dem 2. X-Server.

Komischerweise geht der Befehl

```
xinit `which Point2Play` -- :1 -screen 800x600 -depth16
```

wunderbar. 

Ich will aber das ich mir Icons für CS, HL2, etc... anlege und wenn ich die anklicke soll die config von Point2Play (benutze ich nur zum installieren und verwalten) zu cedega kopiert werden und dann steam mit parameterübergabe (-applaunch 10) gestartet werden.

Naja, nur hier geht das aus irgendeinem Grund nicht, kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, bitte?

----------

## toolmaker

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> #! /bin/bash
> 
> ...

 

Du mußt noch die `` entfernen wenn du den path zum startenden Programm direkt angeben willst!

```
#! /bin/bash

cp -f /home/angler/.point2play/Steam/config /home/angler/.transgaming/

cd /home/angler/.point2play/Steam/c_drive/Program\ Files/Steam/

xinit /usr/bin/cedega Steam.exe -applaunch 10 -- :1 -screen 800x600 -depth16
```

entweder

```
/usr/bin/cedega Steam.exe -applaunch 10
```

oder 

```
`which cedega` Steam.exe -applaunch 10
```

----------

